# Modern Critical Text - Support



## larryjf (Mar 5, 2008)

I would like this thread to contain only the positive statements in support of the modern critical text (unless correcting an error). So for those who support the modern critical text, please post some of your reasons.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 5, 2008)

larryjf said:


> I would like this thread to contain only the positive statements in support of the modern critical text (unless correcting an error). So for those who support the modern critical text, please post some of your reasons.



*crickets chirping*


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 5, 2008)

I would recommend reading this thread carefully. All I would have to say in support of the CT is to be found there, along with lots of arguments from Steve Rafalsky, Matthew Winzer, and Thomas Weddle, arguing for the TR.


----------



## larryjf (Mar 5, 2008)

Very helpful Lane...thanks for the link.
I was reading that thread for a while, but stopped following it. There's much good content there. I will continue to check it out


----------

